

Ask HN: what to do when you rediscover your stress tendencies? - chatmasta

How do you handle going from a three-month period of no stress to a three-month period of max stress?<p>Summer vacation into semester... Term off into semester... In between jobs to job... Unemployed to working overtime...<p>Everybody experiences these transitions, and each one spikes stress levels. So how do you handle that?
======
contextual
Here's a technique I use. I call it _welcome home_. Take a moment to notice
your breath. Specifically, feel the air as it enters your nostrils and then
exits your nostrils.

Relaxing, isn't it? That's because where your breath is, _you are_. You are
home.

The only home you truly have is you, and it's only a breath away.

------
notastartup
Eating right is key to overcoming stress. Make sure you take your supplements,
it might sound little but from my experience, when I didn't eat right, it was
easier to get stressed out. The more you are stressed out the less likely it
is to eat properly and indulge in other lusts but hang in there, pain is
temporary, progress is forever.

